

How Facebook Designs Features Using the Power Law of Participation - jonathanjaeger
http://blog.getsponge.com/facebook-power-law-of-participation/

======
jonathanjaeger
An interesting read about how Facebook engages users on every level of
participation (from lurkers to collaborators). Facebook strives to upgrade
users from passive users to the higher levels of engagement.

